# Who Will You Miss Most From The 2011 R.I.P. List?



## Lex Foutish (28 Dec 2011)

There are quite a few to choose from. The person I'll miss most is Gary Moore. He was a superb guitarist and never got the full credit his talent deserved.

Parisienne Walkways

Still Got The Blues


----------



## Ancutza (29 Dec 2011)

Tim Hetherington & Nate Dogg


----------



## liaconn (29 Dec 2011)

I was sorry to see Garrett Fitzgerald go. Sometimes its difficult to remember that not all politicians were self serving sleveens.


----------



## Pique318 (29 Dec 2011)

Marco Simoncelli. 
Talented, charismatic, controversial and died too young. 

RIP Marco.


----------



## Deiseblue (29 Dec 2011)

Gary Speed & Robert Enke in similar tragic circumstances , Dean Richards & the magically talented Florian Albert.

Gary Moore & Clarence Clemons.


----------



## Sunny (29 Dec 2011)

I will miss a good friend who passed away at the age of 35. As sad as the passing is of the many good people mentioned above, I won't miss them. I can listen to their music, watch video action, read their writings etc whenever I want.


----------



## ninsaga (30 Dec 2011)

Agree with Sunny - nevertheless from the 'famous/infamous' list.

Amy Winehouse

The Euro (oh wait.. thats next year)


----------



## micmclo (30 Dec 2011)

I didn't know Dean Richards had died until I read this thread. I remember him from his Southampton and Spurs day

Yikes, only 36




Deiseblue said:


> Robert Enke




If you have itunes and search BBC Five live sports specials they did a podcast on Enke
His agent and friend have his diary and read out what he was thinking and going through

It's not for everyone but it's there anyway


----------



## Deiseblue (30 Dec 2011)

Thanks for that , I shall download the podcast.

Incidentally , Robert Reng's biography of Robert Enke won the William Hill Sports Book of the Year.


----------



## STEINER (31 Dec 2011)

KIM IL JONG


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Jan 2012)

Not so much miss but feel very sad and annoyed at the death of poor Michaela Harte.  So unnecessary.


----------



## RMCF (1 Jan 2012)

My father-in-law. Was a very nice man.

Some of those mentioned above were sad stories but let's be honest, I didn't know any of them personally so can't say I will 'miss' them.


----------



## BillK (1 Jan 2012)

I'm just glad I'm not on it!


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Jan 2012)

billk said:


> i'm just glad i'm not on it!



[broken link removed]


----------



## SarahMc (2 Jan 2012)

Christopher Hitchens


----------



## TarfHead (3 Jan 2012)

Clarence Clemons

The show won't be the same without him.


----------



## johnd (4 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> I was sorry to see Garrett Fitzgerald go. Sometimes its difficult to remember that not all politicians were self serving sleveens.



I went along to the Mansion House to pay my respects and sign the book of condolences and a some weeks later received a booklet about Garrett. It was written by his family and was obviously a labour of love by them. I'm sure it was appreciated by all those who received it.


----------



## Black Sheep (4 Jan 2012)

Cathal O Shannon. He had a way of telling a story with a smile in his voice


----------



## gipimann (4 Jan 2012)

Can't forget one of our own who passed away last year  - Welfarite.


----------



## Purple (5 Jan 2012)

gipimann said:


> Can't forget one of our own who passed away last year  - Welfarite.



Yes, one of the good ones.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Jan 2012)

Peter Falk


----------



## liaconn (8 Jan 2012)

What happened to Welfarite? I didn't know that he'd passed away.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> What happened to Welfarite? I didn't know that he'd passed away.



See here. 

Sadly missed from AAM.


----------



## liaconn (9 Jan 2012)

Very sorry to hear that news.


----------



## Darth Vader (10 Jan 2012)

Amy Winehouse 

Peter Falk


----------

